# My new toy



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's my latest addition to my HT, a Rotel RMB1075 5 channel power amp. 

I picked it up last night, haven't had a chance to give it a good run yet but I listened to the Linkin Park Reanimation DVD-A last night and it sounded great. Previously I had the 2 channel Rotel powering the mains and the Denon 3803 powering the centre and surrounds. 

I will post more after I have had a chance to do some more listening.

Equipment list:

Denon 3803 Receiver
Denon 2200 DVD player
Rotel RB 1070 2ch power amp
Rotel RMB 1075 5ch power amp
Teac HDB420 stb
B&W 603 mains
B&W 602 sides
B&W 601 back
B&W CC6 centre
DIY Shiva sonosubs x2
BFD
Infocus X1 projector


Harry.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Beautiful! Nice amps and nice list of equipment over all. That has got to be a sweet sounding system.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks Sonnie, yes it does sound sweet to my ears. The amp has definately made a big improvement to my system, much more power in reserve now, it sounds great. 

Harry.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

great choice on 1075 I had one since they came out and no problems


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

I imagine the amount of headroom you now have prolly lets you really push the B&W's

Now that I have my Yamaha receiver back from the shop I may consider an Outlaw Amp or a used Rotel... we'll see

~Bob


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

khellandros66 said:


> I imagine the amount of headroom you now have prolly lets you really push the B&W's
> 
> Now that I have my Yamaha receiver back from the shop I may consider an Outlaw Amp or a used Rotel... we'll see
> 
> ~Bob


Outlaw or used Rotel...looks like you're headed in the right direction either way :T 

Hakka, excellent gear! Hearing B&W's was what inspired me to build my Natalie P's. They opened up the world of high quality sound to me, I just had to have my own high quality sound


----------



## Nick77 (Oct 19, 2006)

Great looking setup for sure :T


----------

